# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  إشكالية كبرى في العلاقة الزوجية (حُب الخطوبة يموت بعد الزواج؟) سيد أمين السعيدي

## جماعة ألي العزم

*إشكالية كبرى في العلاقة الزوجية (حُب الخطوبة يموت بعد الزواج؟) سيد أمين السعيدي- جماعة أولي العزم*

*هذه المقالة الشّيّقة تتناول إشكاليّة كبرى من إشكاليّات الزّواج المعقّدة، والمرتبطة بكافّة المتزوّجين، المقلقة لكثير من الأخوات النّساء، المجهولة لدى الكثير من الرّجال، وهي مقالة من كتابات:*
*(المرشد العام لجماعة أنبياء أولي العزم "ع": سماحة السّيد أمين السّعيدي حفظه الله)* *حيث كتبها بمناسبة المولد الشّريف لمنقذ البشريّة مولى الموحِّدين عجّل الله فَرَجَه الشّريف، ولكم منا نحن جماعة أنبياء أُلي العزم عليهم الصّلاة والسّلام بكافّة أعضائها وكادرها أسمى التحية.*


*:: والآن ندعكم مع هذه المقالة الشّيّقة حيث كتب السّيد رعاه الله ما يلي::*

**[[حب الخطوبة يموت بعد الزّواج؟]]*

*بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم*

*كثيراً ما يدور وينقدح هذا السّؤال في أذهان النّاس وخصوصاً الأخوات النِّساء اللاتي يعانين من الحرمان العاطفي تجاه أزواجهن، فهل حقّاً الحب والألفة والمودّة كل هذه الأمور تموت بعد الزّواج؟*

*وبسؤال أدق: ما يسمّى بالعشق الزّوجي، هل يفنى في هذه المرحلة وتنقضي آخر لحظات عمره بين الزّوجين؟ فالحب قد لا يموت والألفة بدرجة متوسّطة بين الزّوجين قد لا تموت، لكن ماذا عن العشق؟*

*ليس عبثاً أن نتساءل بهذا السّؤال مادام له واقع في نفوسنا ووجودنا، بل كيف يكون مثل هذا السّؤال سؤالاً عبثيّاً وقد أشار القرآن الكريم أعظم الكتب على وجه الأرض لهذا الواقع بقوله تعالى:*

*{ومِن آياتِهِ أنْ خَلَقَ لكُم مِّن أنفُسِكُمْ أزواجاً لِتَسْكُنوا إليها وجَعَلَ بينَكُم مَّوَدَّةً ورَحمةً، إنَّ في ذلك لآياتٍ لِقومٍ يَتَفَكَّرون}[1] ؟*

*المخلوق من الذّات والنّفس يساوي ذات النّفس، والإنسان بغريزته محب بشدّة لذاته بدليل خوفه وجزعه عليها عند مسِّ الشّر لها، وبخله وشحّه عند مسِّ الخير لها، إلا أن يربّي ذاته ويهذّب نفسه على سجايا وصفات المصلِّين وذوي الاستقامة، {إنَّ الإنسانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعا * إذا مسَّهُ الشّرُّ جَزُوعا * وإذا مسّه الخيرُ مَنُوعا * إلا المصلِّين...}[2].*

*ناهيك عن أنَّ الآية عبّرت عن الطّرف المقابل في العلاقة بـ"الزّوج"، فمثّلتهما بالثنائي المترابط المتّحِد.*

*كما استمرّت في تعبير رفيع للغاية بقولها لتسكنوا إليها، والسّكنى لا يفوقها معنى في الألفة والانسجام الكبير.*

*كما لم تقف عند هذا الحد، حيث استمرّت بالكشف عن وجود جعل إلهي للمودّة بينهما، والمودَّة في اللغة العربيّة أعلى مرتبة من الحب، وليس أعلى من الحب إلا ما يسمَّى بين النّاس بالعشق، وهو كما في مصطلح القرآن: المودَّة.*

*إذن ليس عيباً أن يعيش الإنسان حالة المودّة، وليساً عيباً أن يكون عاشقاً، بل العيب فيما خالف ذلك؛ لأنَّ من لا يتلاءم مع هذه الحالة الرّفيعة هو المَعيب الغير سوي في علاقته وفطرته، بدليل أنَّ القرآن بكل جلالة الله وعِظمه يتفاعل مع هذه الحالة ويسطّرها في كلامه.*

*مِن هنا نفهم أنَّ الحديث عن العشق وإن كان يجرُّ للبعض حرجاً، أو يجعله يكابر في التّعبير عنه، إلا أنّه يعيش في جذور النّفس البشريّة ولا يفارقها، تماماً كما يَعشق العبدُ خالقه، ويناجيه بأروع كلمات الودِّ والتّفاني.*

*لكن هل توقَّف القرآن الكريم عند هذه الصّورة من بيان حقيقة الحُب؟*

*كلا، ففي القرآن آيات كثيرة تشير بتعابير عالية قد تكون أشد معنىً من معنى هذه الآية في هذا المجال وإن لم تكن قد تناولته بصورة مباشرة.*

*وإنّنا شخصيّاً نزعم بوجود آيات عديدة غير هذه الآية، وغير آية {هُنَّ لِباسٌ لكم وأنتُم لِباسٌ لهن}[3].*

*فالحديث بهاتين الآيتين قد يكون كثيراً ما يُسمع في المحافل الثّقافيّة ويقرأ الكتب الفكريّة وإن لم يستوعبهما الباحثون بصورة كاملة ودقيقة، لكن مثلاً آية:*

*{فإن كرِهْتُموهنَّ فعسى أن تَكْرَهوا شيئاً ويَجْعَلَ اللهُ فِيهِ خيراً كثيرا}! [4]،** هذه الآية من القِيم العالية الّتي قد يغفل عن مضمونها الكثير في هذا المجال.*

*فالكره بعد حرف الـ(فاء) في (فإن كرهتموهن) لا يكون قبل الحب، وإنّما يكون بعد الحب بلا شك، وهذا تعبير دقيق من القرآن يجب الالتفات إليه، وهو يشير لحالة الحب الموْدَعة في الزّوجين، والّتي عبَّر عنها بالمودّة.*

*بل هل المودّة وما ذكرناه وحده هو الذي استغرق اهتمام القرآن؟*

*كلا، فالمتأمِّل في الآية جيّداً يجدها تقول: {موّدةً ورحمة}، فهي إذن لم تقف عند حدِّ "الخلق من النّفْس" وصفة "الزّوج" و"السّكنى" و"المودّة" فحسب، بل تجاوزت كل هذه القِيَم العظمى إلى مرحلة أبعد وهي "الرّحمة" بما لها من معنى فعلي وكبير في الكشف عن الحب والميل والرّغبة والتّلاؤم والانجذاب، وإن كان معناها له سعة واسعة، إذ قد تصدر الرّحمة حتَّى تجاه العدو والشّخص الغير مرغوب فيه، لكن بما أنّها سيقت بعد المودّة وما سبقها فهي تعطي معنىً أكثر انحصاراً وضيقاً، بحيث يراد بها هنا الألفة والعطف عن رغبة اندفاعيّة مليئة بالمشاعر والـمَيل الحقيقي للطّرف المقابل، بدليل أنَّ القرآن يقول {جَعَل -أي الله تعالى- بينكم} رحمة؛ أي قذفها فيكم بصورة ابتدائيّة مفاجئة بمستوى قذّفه للمودّة بما هي ترتبط بأصل الخلق {وخَلَقَ لكم من أنفسِكم}.*

*فأنت عندما تتزوّج بمجرّد أن تتقدّم لخطبة فتاةٍ ما تشعر بحب مفاجئ قد قُذِف في قلبك وقلبها فجأة بلا مقدّمات وبلا شعور، حب قد لا يوصف بالكلمات ولا تسعه المعاني، وأنت أيّتها الأخت كذلك تحسّين بنفس الإحساس فجأة بلا مقدّمات وبلا شعور، مع أنَّ كل منكما قد يكون عاش حياته بعيداً عن الآخر ولا يعرف عنه شيئاً قبل وقوع هذه العلاقة الحميمة.، فما السّر في ذلك؟!*
*هذا هو المقصود من الجعل في الآية، وهو في الوقع نعمة كبرى يجب أن لا نغفل عن حمْدها، ولعلَّ زوال هذه النّعمة بعد مدّة سببه هو الغفلة عن شكرها.*

*وبالتّالي يكون من الوجيه أن نطرح مثل هذا السّؤال:*

*هل المودّة (العشق) بعد الزّواج تموت؟* 

*حقيقةً هذا سؤال مهم للغاية، ولا تهافت في أن نسمعه من الكثير أو أن يشعر به الكثير وإن لم يستطع التّعبير عنه، أو لم يَلتفِت له بهذه الصّيغة المنتظمة.*

*كثيرات هنَّ الأخوات من يقُلْنَ لأزواجهنَّ بعد مدّة من الزّواج: لماذا لا تقول لي كلمة عاطفيّة، ولماذا لا أسمع منك كلاماً غزليّاً جميلاً، فإنِّي أنثى وأحتاج كثيراً للعاطفة، فأين ذهبت أنغامكَ وأوتاركَ الّتي كنتُ أسمعها سابقاً في زمن الخطوبة وأوائل فترة الزّواج عشرات المرّات في الجلسة الواحدة؟*

*أين ذهب كل ذلك؟*

*وعندها تستنتج هذه الأخت نتيجة مفادها أنَّ حبَّ زوجها لها قد قَل، ولم يَعُد بدرجة كبيرة كالسّابق، أو أنّها شاخت في نظره وحبّه كان لشبابها وجمالها في ريعان الفتوّة.*

*فهل فعلاً هذه الاستنتاجات مصيبة دائماً؟*

*الرّجل! عندما يخطب فتاةً ما، تجده يتغنَّى بحسّه وبكلمات الحب بكثرة، بل تجده في بعض الأحيان يزاحم زوجته بذلك، لدرجة أنّها تملّ من هذا الكلام لكثرته.*

*الرّجل! عندما تخرج منه الكلمات العاطفيّة في تلك الفترة تخرج منه بدون طلب مسبق، وتنطلق من أعماق ذاته بصورة ابتدائيّة وبشكل بريء وعفوي.*

*فما الّذي يحصل حتّى يتخلّى عن عادته السّابقة بعد فترة من الزّواج في حين أنَّ بعض النّساء لا يذنبن في حقّ أزواجهنَّ بشيء؟*

*حالة غريبة مفاجئة، تعقّد الكثيرين، وعدم العثور على تفسير لها قد يفسد الحياة الزّوجيّة ويجعلها تتهاوى في مساحة زمنيّة أقصر بكثير جدّاً من مساحة مدّة بنائها.*

*هذا ما نرغب في تفسيره من خلال هذه الوقفة، وذلك عن طريق تحليل نفسيّة الإنسان بصورة دقيقة قادرة على توطيد الإقناع في أنفسنا تجاه هذه الحالة المريبة، فنقول:*

*أوّلاً:** ليس كل النّساء تعاني من هذه الإشكاليّة، فالبعض تستمر بها العلاقة كما كانت وقد بصورة أقوى وأشد أيضاً.*

*ثانياً:** ليس بالضّرورة أن يكون سن المرأة في ارتباطه بشكلها الخارجي مسبِّباً للحالة المذكورة؛ بدليل أنّ المرأة قد تكون بكامل جمالها وأناقتها ومع ذلك يحصل التّغيّر المذكور في تعامل زوجها معها.*

*ثالثاً:** الحالة الغالبة في الذَّكَر هي الصّلابة والصّفة الرّجوليّة، بخلاف المرأة، ممّا يعني أنّ عواطفه الجيّاشة في زمن الخطوبة وبدايات الزّواج هي مرحلة طارئة على شخصيّته وطبيعته، وليست حالته الدّائميّة المتلائمة مع تركيبته الرّجوليّة.*

*رابعاً:** هذا لا يعني أن تلك الحالة السّابقة من القوّة في العاطفة والمشاعر في الرّجل هي حالة غير طبيعيّة، كلا فهي حالة طبيعيّة مئة بالمئة، غاية الأمر أنّها تتلاءم مع فترة عارضة ومدّة تتلاءم مع مثل هذا النّوع من التّصرّفات الإنسانيّة.*

*ومن هنا نضطر لتبرير هذا الواقع بعد التّساؤل بـ:*

*لماذا تكون هذه الحالة من الحالات المحدودة في أغلب الرِّجال، أو بصورة عامّة في طبيعة الرّجل؟*

*الجواب:** لأنَّ الإنسان -أي إنسانٍ كان، سواء كان رجلاً أم امرأة- يتفاعل بصورة انفعاليّة كبيرة مع أي حدث جديد يدخل في حياته، وكلّما كان الحدث كبيراً وذا وجود يتماس مع كيانه ووجوده، كلّما كان انفعاله به أكثر فأكثر، ثمَّ بعد أن يتلقَّى الحدث ويستوعبه جيّداً يعود إلى أدراجه وإلى صفته السّابقة الّتي عاش ضمنها منذُ بداية وجوده في هذا العالم إلى حين وقوع الحدث في حياته أو استعادة شخصه الغير منفعل، وهكذا الأمر بالنّسبة للزّواج بين طرفين.*

*وهنا أيضاً ينقدح السّؤال التّالي:*
*لماذا إذن لا تتغيّر هذه الحالة في الأنثى أيضاً بعد أن تستوعب الحدث وتعتاده؟ فهي أيضاً نوعٌ بشري مثلها مثل الرّجل؟!*

*لماذا الرّجل - غالباً- هو الّذي يتغيّر في أحاسيسه ومشاعره بعد استيعابه للحدث الجديد في حياته؟!*

*لماذا تبقى المرأة تشعر بالحرمان؟! هل هذا ظلم إلهي لها؟! أم أن التّبرير المذكور غير وجيه؟*

*ج: ليس أنَّ الأنثى -غالباً- تبقى والرّجل -غالباً- يتغيّر؛ بدليل أنَّ المرأة تتغيّر أيضاً في الحوادث الطّارئة الأخرى، غاية الأمر أنّ مثل حدث العلاقة الزّوجيّة له خصوصيّة مختلفة كليّاً عن الحوادث الأخرى في حياة الإنسان.*

*أمّا لماذا حدث العلاقة الزّوجيّة له خصوصيّة في هذا المجال؛ فلأنَّ القضيّة تتّصل وترتبط بتكوينة الأنثى وتكوينة الذّكر كما قلنا، فالذّكر مجبول على صفة رجوليّة تقلّ فيها العواطف شديدة النّسبة، بينما المرأة هي أساس طبيعتها مجبولة على العاطفة، لهذا تستمر بها المشاعر والأحاسيس بينما لا يستمر ذلك في الرّجل، وإنّما -غالباً ما- يكون ذلك محدوداً فيه بحدود زمانيّة تساوي زمن مواجهة حدث العلاقة قبل استيعابه.*

*من هنا نستنتج أنَّ حب الزّوج والمودّة (العشق) المقذوفة في الإنسان بجعل من الله تعالى لها بين الزّوجين لا تموت بمجرّد الزّواج ومضي فترة منه، وإنّما يتحوّل العشق من حالة إلى حالة أخرى يتّزن فيها، فيأخذ شكلاً آخر يتلاءم مع مرحلة ما بعد استيعاب حدث العلاقة، بحيث يكون طبيعيّاً في المرحلتين على السّواء، وهذا الشّكل الجديد للعشق متفاوت بين رجل وآخر، فتارة يبرز بشكله السّابق كما هو الحال في القلّة القليلة من الرّجال، وقد يبرز بمستوى متوسّط من شكله السّابق، وقد يبرز بمستوى متدّني عن شكله السّابق، كل رجل بحسب طبيعته وشخصيّته السّابقة على حدث العلاقة، أو شخصيّته المتجدّدة بدرجة سجاياه وبناء شخصه وصفاته.*
*وعليه؛ نعبّر هنا بكل الرِّجال يتغيّرون، بدل أن كنّا نقول: غالب الرّجال يتغيّرون، غاية الأمر أنَّ التّغيّر كما قلنا يختلف من رجل لآخر، والمودّة تتّزن وتأخذ شكلاً مختلفاً من رجل لآخر حسب ما ذكرنا من مؤثِّرات ذاتيّة وعوارض شخصيّة.*

*وهذا الكلام يقودنا للجواب على هل أنّ الله ظلم المرأة بجعلها باقية على مشاعرها لتشعر بالحرمان والألم والحسرة على ما كانت تعيشه من جماليّة فترة المشاعر الواضحة من زوجها، أم أنّ التّبرير المذكور ليس وجيهاً؟ حيث نقول في هذا الصّدد:*

*لم يظلم الله تعالى المرأة بذلك، غاية الأمر أنّها هي عليها أن تستوعب هذه الطّبيعة وأن تنسجم معها، وأن تستكشف صفات زوجها ونوعيّته فتعامله وفقها، لا أن تفرض واقعاً لا يتلاءم مع المتغيّرات المتّصلة بالثّوابت التّكوينيّة، فهي بمجرّد أن تعي مسألة تحوّل العشق، وأخذه لأشكال مختلفة، مع تيقّنها ببقائه؛ سوف تشعر بارتياح كبير، ولن تذهب في مشاعر مضطربة متصادمة مع مشاعر زوجها.*

*أضف إليه أنّ الرّجل بحاجة لهذه الرّوحيّة العاطفيّة في المرأة؛ ليروّض بها ذاته باستمرار على الاتّزان والثّبات في مدار الرّجولة المعتدلة، حتّى لا تطيش وتبتعد به رجوليّته إلى حالة من التّشنّج والصّلابة المتوتّرة الزّائدة عن النّسبة المعتدلة المطلوبة، فالمرأة تلعب دوراً كبيراً على صيد توازن زوجها عندما تتحلّى بالوعي والفهم والفطنة، وعندما تكون مدركة لأبعاد هذا الكائن سهل التّرويض، بعيداً عن الشّعور بكونه موجوداً معقّد الأبعاد يصعب التّعامل معه.*
*كما نضيف إلى ذلك، أنّ الأنثى بطبيعتها العاطفيّة تساهم في توازن إناء الأبناء فيما بعد، كما أنّ الرّجل يساهم في ذلك، حيث يمنح كل منهما للأبناء جزءاً من البناء الرّجولي والأنثوي معاً، كلٌّ بحسب ما تفرضه الفطرة فيه، فكلّما اتّزنت مشاعرهما، كلّما كان بناؤهما في أبنائهما متماسكاً وقوّياً، وكلّما أنتجا للمجتمع أولاداً أسوياء لا تعتريهم الأمراض النّفسيّة والنّواقص الشّخصيّة.*
*إذن المولى تعالى لم يظلم المرأة على الإطلاق، وهو أحكم الحاكمِين.*

*مِن هنا كان على الرّجل أيضاً أن يعي بالتّبادل والمسؤوليّة أبعاد الطّرف المقابل وأن يكون مرناً وبعيداً عن الجفاف واللامبالاة، وأن يتحلّى بالاستقامة والقوامة الحقيقيّة بقيادة نفوس أفراد عائلته لا بقيادة أجسادهم فحسب، فهو بهذه القوامة الحقيقيّة فقط يستطيع أن يحافظ على طبيعة هذه المرأة الّتي تعيش معه مسلّمةً كل عرضها وشرفها وكيانها إليه، وقد حجزت نفسها عن الزّواج بغيره بقبولها إيّاه.*

*لكن تبقى هنالك قضيّة مهمّة ينبغي الإشارة إليها، وهي أنَّ الحب والمودّة المقذوفة من الله تعالى في الطّرفين تحتاج للحفاظ عليها، وعدم التّهاون في ذلك؛ لأنّها قد تذهب ولا تعود، فيبقى الحب مجرّداً منها، فهذه النّعمة الإلهيّة المسمّاة بـ"العشق الزّوجي" من الأمور المتبادلة الّتي تحتاج في بقائها على قيد الحياة للعطاء من كلا الطّرفين، وإلا فإنّها بعد ذلك تضعف شيئاً فشيئاً إلى أن تصل لمرحلة الفناء، وهذا هو ما تصوّره لنا الآية في قوله تعالى:*
*{هُنَّ لباسٌ لكم وأنتم لباسٌ لهُن}،** حيث عبّرت بالتّبادل، ولم تقل فقط المرأة لباس لزوجها، أو فقط الرّجل لباس للمرأة حليلته، وإنّما قالت كل منهما لباس للآخر على نحو الاتّحاد والتّبادل، وهذا ما يمكن أن نمثِّل له بالقماش المبتل بماء بارد ويراد به أن يدفِّئ شخصاً مستبرداً، فإنَّ مثل هذا القماش لا يمكن له أن يدفِّئه أبداً، بينما لو كان ذلك الشّخص يشعر بحرارة في جسمه كأن كان في فصل الصّيف، وكان بحاجة لما يبرّد عليه، فإنّه باستخدامه لهذا القماش المبتل البراد سيشعر بالدّفئ؛ لأنّ الدّفئ لا يقال للسّخونة فقط، وإنّما يقال عموماً لحالة التّلاؤم ولشعور الرّاحة، فالعلاقة بهذا المستوى، بحاجة للانسجام والتّبادل المتلائم من كلا الطّرفين لتحقّق حقيقة اللباس ومعانيه العالية من ستر ودفئ وحماية وما شاكل.*

*من هذا الأساس يجب الانطلاق لتفحّص العلاقة الزّوجيّة، والنّظر في مشاكلها المرتبطة بهذه الجهة، فبعد هذا المبدأ يكون النّظر في علاج تلك المشكلات صحيحاً، لا قبل استيعاب هذا الأساس الّذي يفتح لنا المجال واسعاً للدّخول في المراحل الأخرى من هذه العلاقة العظيمة، وتحليل بقيّة جهاتها، وتناول الأمور العارضة عليها.*

*وفّق الله الجميع للسّعادة، ولما يحبّه ويرضاه.*

*أمين السّعيدي- قم المقدّسة-14شعبان1432هـ ق*

*:: الهوامش ::*
*[1] سورة الرّوم: 21* 
*[2] سورة المعارج: 19 إلى ...*
*[3] سورة البقرة: 187*
*[4] سورة النّساء: 19*

*:: علماً أنَّ على من يريد قراءة الموضوع بواسطة ملف اودبي اكروبات ريدر أن يضغط على الرّابط التالي:*
*http://www.filebig.net/files/TgpsjS9Ht9*

*تقبلوا تحيات قِسم الإعلام لـ زاوية السّاحة الأسريّة والاجتماعيّة (علاقة الخطيبين والزّوجين والأصدقاء والأقارب وتربية الأبناء) المثبّتة على حائط الجماعة في الفيس بُك.*
*الرّابط المباشر لحائط جماعة أنبياء ألي العزم (ع)*:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002302816434
*وإليكم أيضاً الرابط المباشر لـ(ألبومات) الجماعة على الفيس بوك:*

https://www.facebook.com/media/album...00002302816434

----------

